# PC für Rennsimulation gesucht



## Rollie (13. September 2011)

*PC für Rennsimulation gesucht*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mein Rennkart zum Simulator umbauen, also mit Lenkrad G25 und mit bis zu 3 Bildschirmen.

Kommt man dafür auch mit den vorgestellten PC aus, also rund 500.- €
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Umbau, ich freue mich über jeden Tipp.

Es werden auf dem Rechner nur Rennsimulationen in möglichst vollen Details zum Einsatz kommen.
Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

O.k, da ist halt die Frage, was Du alles hast und was Du noch brauchst ^^ zB soll da dann ein Gehäuse neben dem Kart stehen, oder willst Du Mainboard usw. woanders unterbringen?

Generell ist da eher die Grafikkarte wichtig als die CPU, wenn Du mehrere Bildschirme nutzen willst. Für 3 Bildschirme wäre soweit ich weiß eine AMD besser geeignet wegen "Eyefinity", was extra für das Darstellen von Spielen in die "Breite" auf mehrern Schirmen gedacht ist. ATI Eyefinity Technologie 

Also, ich hab Dir mal einen PC für 550€ zusammengestellt, siehe Bild im Anhang. Das wäre beim Shop hardwareversand.de inkl Zusammenbau der Shop ist recht günstig und zuverlässig. Das Netzteil könnte man auch durch ein Markennetzteil mit nur 500-550W ersetzen, aber wenn man es bei dem Shop per PC-Konfigurator macht, will die Website mind 600-650W als Netzteil nehmen, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Wenn Du eine AMD 6870 nehmen würdest, könntest Du ca 50€ sparen - mit so einer Karte spiele ich zb F1 2010 auf maximalen Details mit 55-60FPS, allerdings halt "nur" auf einem Monitor und nicht auf 2-3. Und wenn es auch ein BISSchen mehr kosten darf, würd ich Dir zu einem extra CPU-Kühler für 15-20€ raten wie dem Scythe Katana 3, damit wird der PC leiser. Und vlt noch ein Gehäuselüfter 120mm mit 800-1200 U/min für 5-10€.

Musst nur drauf achten, wieviele Anschlüsse die Graka hat wegen Eyefinity - hab jetzt nicht nachgesehen, wie das bei der ist, die ich im Screenshot drin hab. Ansonsten nimmst Du eine andere 6950.


----------



## svd (13. September 2011)

quaaaaaak (A vergessen? Nee.) hat hier eine prima Auflistung von Basis-PCs verschiedener Preisklassen zusammengestellt.
Der 500€ PC sollte Rennsimulationen locker packen, zudem ist die Grafikkarte, durch 2 zusätzliche Mini Display Ports, Eyefinity fähig, muss also 3 Monitore ansteuern können.


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. September 2011)

Rollie schrieb:


> Es werden auf dem Rechner nur Rennsimulationen in möglichst vollen Details zum Einsatz kommen.


Also, erstmal willkommen im Forum 

ich sags gleich um dich später nicht zu enttäuschen: NEIN du bekommst mit einer single GPU karte keine auflösung von 5760x1080 flüssig(kein drop unter 23FPS) auf maximalen details am besten noch mit AA+AF zu stande. Die HD6950 und die HD6970 können das zwar vom physikalischen standpunkt aus gesehen aber sie haben dafür nicht die leistung. was einfach fehlt bei deiner anfrage: Welche Rennsimulationen?(trackmania hat andere anfroderungen als F1) Welche Auflösung?(ich bin mal von 1080p ausgegangen).
Du hast da 2 möglichkeiten: 
1. Mehr als 500€ ausgeben und ein MultiGPU system verwenden für alles max.
2. Bei 500€ bleiben und etwa die config von herbboy mit 2GB VRAM nehmen(wichtig!) aber abstriche bei der bildqualität machen.

soll der umbau sowas wie ein casemod werden? wenn ja, fände ich das als worklog ganz interessant 

außerdem: für 3 monitore gibt es nur ein paar anschlussmöglichkeiten, denn du kannst NICHT 2xDVI und 1xHDMI anschließen, sondern du wirst den miniDP verwenden müssen, da musst du schauen, ob dein(e) monitor(e) das können sonst kommt da auch noch ein aktiver adapter auf dich zu, der ab ca.20 € zu haben ist.


----------



## Rollie (13. September 2011)

Hallo,
erst mal vielen Dank.
@svd die liste habe ich gesehen, bin im moment viel am stöbern.

Habe hier einfach meine Frage eingestellt weil auf dem Rechner nichts anderes laufen braucht, weiß aber nicht ob Rennspiele am meisten power brauchen.
Es kommt auch nicht auf 50 oder 100 euro an, aber das System muß stabil laufen, ich werde es auch vermieten, wenn mal alles funktioniert.

Mit dem Kauf warte ich noch auf das neue F1 Spiel, gibts dafür eigentlich schon Empfehlungen?

Hat schon jemand anderes einen Simulator in der Form gebaut?

Ich weiß viele Fragen, danke.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Rollie (13. September 2011)

Hallo Quaaak, 
danke, also ich habe noch garnichts, weder Pc noch Monitore.
Bisher habe ich nur das Kart.
Als Monitor dachte ich an max. 1m Diagonale bei 3 Stück oder zumindest erst mal  einen großen mit 1,20 - 1,40m Monitor für den Anfang.
Ein Beamer wäre auch noch eine Alternative, aber die Richtung geht schon zu den 3 Monitoren.

Wie gesagt, daß ganze System wird schon recht teuer deßhalb kommts nicht auf 100 Euro an, aber ich bin natürlich auch nicht Onassis.

Es soll letzdendlich einwandfrei funktionieren ohne aber zuviel zu kaufen was nicht genutz wird


----------



## Rollie (13. September 2011)

noch vergessen, als Rennsimulation denke F1 oder Rally wie auch Kartrennen o.ä. halt alles gängige.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

Du musst halt schauen, ob das mit den mehreren Monitoren wirklich klappt (und nötig ist). in FullHD reicht wie gesagt eine AMD 6870 locker aus. Wenn man nun GANZ vereinfach rechnet, dass 2 Monitore dann doppelt so viele Pixel sind und die FPS dann halbiert werden, hast Du halt "nur" noch um die 25-30FPS. Das wird zwar nicht ganz so krass sein, aber wenn Du keine Abstriche bei der Grafik machst, wird das auch mit einer AMD 6950 8die wir ja empfehlen) schon schwer. Und eine teurere Karte als eine 6950 ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Eine 6970 zB ist nur 15% besser, kostet aber direkt 100€ mehr...  Daher würd ich es einfach mal versuchen, ob es Dir nicht ausreicht auf "mittleren bis hohen Details" zu spielen (zB Tribünen und Rand-Objekte und Gegnerfahrzeuge halt nur mittel, den Rest auf hoch)  und beim AA und AF keine allzu hohen Werte zu nehmen. Oder ob nicht ein einziger großer Monitor ausreicht.


----------



## Rollie (14. September 2011)

ich denke ich werde Abstriche machen müssen, oder eine zweite Graka dazu nehmen, aber ich fang esrt mal mit der 6950 an.
Habe die von verschiedenen Anbietern gesehen, werden die Karten von AMD von anderen Herstellern noch umgbaut oder getunt, oder wo liegen die Unterschiede, gibt es auch mit 1 oder 2 GB ram unter der selben Bezeichnung, alles sehr verwirrend.

es gibt auch eine von sapphire, direkt mit Dirt 3 dazu für 239.- hört sich doch nicht schlecht an , oder?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2011)

AMD stellt die eigentlichen Grafikchips her und gibt das "Grunddesign" vor, an das sich alle anderen halten müssen. Ob die Karte dann am Ende von Sapphire, MSI, EVGA usw. ist, spielt von der Leistung her keine Rolle. Die Unterschiede liegen da nur noch bei der Kühlung, beim Aussehen und beim Service des HErstellers. Und manche Karten sind übertaktet, die haben idR ein "OC" hinten am Namen dran. 

Für mehrere Monitore dürfte eine Version mit 2GB durchaus Sinn machen, und es schadet ohnehin nichts. Viel teurer isses ja nicht, oder?


----------



## Rollie (15. September 2011)

Erst mal danke für die Erklärung, habe ein bißchen gegoogelt und die Karte von sapphire auch als Flex version gefunden, diese hat andere Anschlüsse wie die Dirt Edition.
AMD hat eigentlich 5 Schnittstellen vorgegeben auf der Dirt-version sind nur 4 anstatt des 2 x mini DV hat man einen vollwertigen
bei der Flex Version sind die Anschlüsse so gelegt das man keinen Monitor mit DV Anschluss braucht bzw. auch keinen Adapter 
Mann kann also direkt 3 Monitore anschlißen, kennt sich da jemand mit aus, hab jetzt soviel gelesen, ich hoffe ich schmeiß hier nix durcheinander. 

Unterschiede gibts dann auch noch in der Kühlung, mit einem oder 2 Lüftern.

Die mit 2Gb würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen, die paar Mark mehr machens auch nicht mehr.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

2 Lüfter sind oft etwas leiser, da die zwei Lüfter mit wenig Umdrehung so viel kühlen wie manch ein einzelner nur mit vielen Umdrehungen schafft.

Wie das mit den Anschlüssen ist, weiß ich leider nicht ^^


----------

